# [HOWTO] Driver ATI per Radeon 9xxx e Kernel 2.6

## -YoShi-

[HOW-TO] Come installare i diver ATI con il kernel 2.6.x

Questo HOWTO è rivolto a chi per la prima volta installa linux su un sistema "pulito" quindi da zero e anche a chi intende fare il "grande passo" e aggiornare alla 2.6 il kernel.

Spero comunque che possa essere d'aiuto a chiunque lo consulti in cerca di risposte  :Very Happy: .

L'HOWTO nasce così:

Ho appena finito di reinstallare gentoo sul mio pc di casa (P4 1600) e ho deciso di optare per il kernel 2.6.

Dato che all'inizio ho avuto non pochi problemi ad installare i driver "ufficiali" Ati su questa distribuzione ho deciso di creare questo HOWTO in modo da "dare una mano" a chi è alle prime armi con gentoo/linux oppure, a chi ha una scheda video ATi serie 9xxx e non sa come configurarla.

* L'hardware Ati su cui è basato questo HOWTO è il seguente:

   * Radeon 9200 - 128 MB DDR

```

   bash-2.05b# fglrxinfo

   display: :0.0  screen: 0

   OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

   OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9200 DDR Pentium 4 (SSE2)

   OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)

   
```

* La versione del kernel 2.6 utilizzata per questo HOWTO è: 

```

bash-2.05b$ uname -a

Linux cold 2.6.1-rc3-gentoo #5 Mon Jan 12 21:50:23 CET 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1600MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

bash-2.05b$

```

```

Indice

1 - Installazione e configurazione del kernel

 1.a - Installazione del kernel

 1.b - Configurazione del Kernel

 1.c - Aggiunta dei moduli compilati

2 - Installare Xfree e i driver ATI

 2.a - Installare il sistema grafico di base

 2.b - Installare i driver ati

 2.c - Configurare XFree

3 - Lanciare X

 3.a - Lanciare X

 3.b - Verifica dei Driver

 3.c - Ati Drivers 3.7

4 - Dove posso reperire maggiori informazioni?

5 - Risoluzione Problemi

 5.a

 5.b

 5.c

 5.d

6 - Link Utili

```

1. Installazione e configurazione del kernel

Bene, se state installando Gentoo/Linux utilizzando la guida all'installazione che trovate sul sito, potete utilizzare questo HOWTO affiancandolo alla stessa partendo dal punto 16.

1.a - INSTALLAZIONE DEL KERNEL

16. Installare il kernel e il system logger

Cominciamo subito con l'emergere il Kernel del nostro sistema gentoo/linux

```

emerge -k sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

```

Dopo che portage avrà scaricato e decompresso il tutto andiamo a creare un link simbolico che punti alla directory del kernel

```

bash-2.05b# cd /usr/src

bash-2.05b# ls

linux-2.6.1-rc3-gentoo  linux-beta           <-  linux-2.6.1-rc3 è il nostro kernel

bash-2.05b# ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.6.1-rc3 linux                      <- creazione del link

bash-2.05b# ls

linux  linux-2.6.1-rc3  linux-beta                                          <- fatto

bash-2.05b# cd linux                                                               <- adesso proviamo il link

bash-2.05b# ls

arch     Documentation  init    MAINTAINERS  README          sound

COPYING  drivers        ipc     Makefile     REPORTING-BUGS  System.map

CREDITS  fs             kernel  mm           scripts         usr

crypto   include        lib     net          security        vmlinux

bash-2.05b#                                                                        <- Ok!

```

Adesso potete usare sia genkernel, che compilare "a mano" il vostro kernel.

-

Nota: Se usate genkernel assicuratevi di usare l'opzione --config in modo da poter cambiare le opzioni che ci interessano

-

1.b - CONFIGURAZIONE DEL KERNEL

Entriamo nel menu di confugurazione.

```

bash-2.05b# make menuconfig

```

Questi sono i parametri che ci interessano. Aggiungeteli come segue

N.B. - NON DIMENTICATE DI MODIFICARE IL KERNEL ANCHE COME RIPORTATO NELLA GUIDA,

altrimenti avrete un sistema instabile, o peggio del tutto inutilizzabile.

```

Processor Type and features --->

<*> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

<M> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

...

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

     < >   ALI chipset support

     < >   ATI chipset support

     < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

     < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

     <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                <-*)

     < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

     < >   SiS chipset support

     < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support

     < >   VIA chipset support

[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

     < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

     < >   3dlabs GMX 2000

     < >   ATI Rage 128

     < >   ATI Radeon

     < >   Intel I810

     < >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

     < >   Matrox g200/g400

     < >   SiS video cards

```

<-*) Dovete aggiungere il supporto AGP in base al vostro hardware. Nel mio caso

"Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support" dato che la mia Motherboard è una Intel 845.

N.B. Se nn conoscete quale chipset monta la vostra motherboard potete guardare il manuale della vostra scheda madre.

A questo punto salvate, uscite e compilate il vostro kernel con:

```

make && make modules_install

```

Montate il /boot (se non lo avete gia fatto) e date il comando

```

make install

```

Io ho scelto di compilare il tutto come modulo < M >. Non è obbligatorio, infatti potete compilare il tutto "buildIn" < * >

Vi eviterete così il passaggio seguente.

1.c - AGGIUNTA DEI MODULI COMPILATI

Modificate il file kernel-2.6 aggiungendo i seguenti moduli

```

rtc                # - Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

agpgart            # - supporto AGP

intel_agp          # - Supporto AGP del NorthBridge i845 nel mio caso

fglrx              # - Driver ATi ( Non ancora compilato)

```

FGLRX -> Per il corretto funzionamento della scheda deve per forza essere caricato per ultimo dopo "agpgart" e "intel_agp"

Per farlo date il comando:

```

bash-2.05b# nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

Qui metto uno spaccato del mio "kernel-2.6" in modo che possa aiutarvi

N.B. Naturalmente fate sempre riferimento alla guida per l'aggiunta degli altri moduli

Comandi da usare in nano:

CTRL + O per salvare

CTRL + X per uscire

```

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.$

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

rtc

i2c-core

i2c-dev

i2c_isa

i2c_sensor

w83781d

8139too

agpgart

intel-agp

fglrx

```

Dato che per compilare correttamente il kernel avrete sicuramente consultato anche la guida ufficiale. Adesso dovreste continuare su quella. Procedete con l'installazione dal punto 16 in poi in modo da configurare e completare l'installazione del sistema.

Infine riavviate.

Se tutto è andato liscio dovreste avere un solo errore. Nel caricamento dei moduli, riguardante "fglrx".

(per forza non lo abbiamo ancora creato  :Very Happy: )

Al LogIn entrate con l'utente Root.

N.B. Se invece non state installando il sistema da zero è bene chiudere il sistema grafico (sempre che lo stiate usando) e dare il seguente comando

```

opengl-update xfree

```

2 INSTALLARE XFREE E I DRIVER ATI 

2.a INSTALLARE IL SISTEMA GRAFICO DI BASE

Dopo aver "loggato" con l'utente root cominciamo innanzitutto con l'emergere il sistema grafico.

Per farlo lanciate il seguente comando:

```

# emerge xfree

# env-update && source /etc/profile

```

2.b INSTALLARE I DRIVER ATI

Adesso emergete i driver ati

```

emerge ati-drivers

```

Quando avrà finito vi creerà il modulo "fglrx" e la cartella /opt/ati/bin

Nota: Il passaggio precendete installa la versione 3.2.8 dei driver, se volete installare direttamente la versione 3.7 andate al punto 3.c

2.c CONFIGURARE XFREE 

A questo punto dobbiamo configurare il file XF86Config in modo che xfree parta senza problemi.

Per farlo ATI ha creato per noi un programmino che ci porrà domande alle quali dobbiamo dare delle semplici risposte.

(tenete a portata di mano il manuale del vostro monitor - servirà).

------

NOTA -

Se NON state facendo l'installazione da zero conviene fare un backup del vostro XF86Config / XF86Config-4

```

# ls /etc/X11/XF*

/etc/X11/XF86Config-4                                              -> Nel mio caso sto usando XF86Config-4

# mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.funzionante

```

------

Procediamo:

```

# cd /opt/ati/bin/

```

Andiamo a configurare il nostro sistema.

```

# fglrxconfig

```

N.B. Se avete compilato AGPGART come moudulo quando fglrxconfig vi chiederà se volete usare l'internal AGPGART

     dovrete dire NO "n"

ALCUNE OPZIONI:

	- Configurazione del Dual Monitor

		Potete lasciare "Single Mode". Questa modifica può essere fatta anche da Xfree/KDE/Gnome/ecc..

		Il programma per farlo è

```

      #/opt/ati/bin/fireglcontrol

      
```

	- Configurazione del TV-Out

		dalla versione 3.2.5 è supportata l'uscita TV basta semplicemente abilitarla quando si lancia "fglrxconfig"

		il formato di uscita del segnale nei tv in italia è il PAL-B

	- Configurazione del FSAA ( Full Screen Anti Alias)

		L'anti alials a pieno schermo è supportato dalla vers. 3.2.0.

		E' sufficiente lanciare "fglrxconfig" e rispondere "Y" quando il programma lo chiede.

		Oppure modificare il file XF86Config-4 generato, nella riga "FSAAScale" i valori di FSAA vanno da 1 a 6

		[N.B. - Più si imposta un valore alto più si avrà un abbassamento delle prestazioni nel 3D.

		Se dovete giocare e volete avere a disposizione la massima potenza video impostate l'FSAA a 1.

		Se volete avere la massima qualità delle immagini senza vedere scalettature ai bordi nei poligoni generati

		impostate valori da 2 a 6 tenendo presente che avrete un calo di FPS (fotogrammi al secondo) notevole].

		[N.B - Valori di FSAA bassi non comportano miglioramenti visibili nella qualità delle immagini, percui sarebbe

		meglio impostare valori da 4 in su, oppure disattivare l'opzione]

			Valori disponibili:

			1 - l'FSAA è disattivato

			2 - paragonabile a 2x

			4 - paragonabile a 4x

			6 - paragonabile a 16x ogni pixel è passato con il filtro FSAA

		Esempi di FSAA con glxgears

			FSAA a 1 - circa 4300 fps

			FSAA a 2 - circa 2300 fps

			FSAA a 4 - circa 1300 fps

			FSAA a 6 - circa 880 fps

		Per farvi un idea di come possa cambiare la grafica per ogni valore di FSAA scelto potete guardare questi

		screeshoot di Quake 3 Arena.

		http://wedge.xwlegacy.net/ss.html

	- Opzioni

		Queste opzioni possono migliorare le performance o peggiorarle.

		Si abilitano/disabilitano semplicemente mettendo le seguenti linee nella sezione "Device"

		in XF86Config-4

			- EnablePrivateBackZ

			Parametri conosciuti:

				yes  - abilita l'opzione

				no    - disabilita l'opzione

			Pro:    quando abilitata aumenta le performance dei drivers 3.2.x

			Contro: effetti collaterali: nessuno conosciuto (da me si intende)

			- UseFastTLS

			Parametri conosciuti:

				0 - Veloce

				1 - Molto più veloce

				2 - Compatibile con tutto

			Pro: Ie impostazioni TLS sono critiche per molte applicazioni. In alcuni casi, come

			per esempio l'uso di WINEX, UseFastTLS dovrebbe essere impostato su 2 se si vuole lavori al meglio.

			Contro: Se impostato su parametri differenti da 2 qualche applicazione potrebbe smettere di funzionare.

Inserisco qui uno spaccato del mio XF86Config-4 in modo da darvi un'idea:

```

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    VendorName                          "ATI"

    BoardName                           "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    Option                              "NoDDC"

# === Own Settings (CTh) ===

#       VideoRam        65536

    Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

    Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "True"

    Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5961

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "CRT-14@Home"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

#        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   Modes       "800x600" "640x480" 

   ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

      Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Infine date questo comando

```

opengl-update ati

```

3 LANCIARE X

Premessa prima di procedere riavviare il sistema e verificare che il modulo "fglrx" sia caricato all'avvio.

entrate nel sistema sempre come Root

3.a LANCIARE X

E' il momento della verità

```

# startx

```

3.b VERIFICA DEI DRIVER

Se avete fatto tutti i passaggi correttamente X dovrebbe partire. da una delle console lanciate

```

# cd /opt/ati/bin

# fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9200 DDR Pentium 4 (SSE2)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)

```

e poi

```

# glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes                                    <- Verificare che qui sia Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9200 DDR Pentium 4 (SSE2)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_ rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

bash-2.05b#

```

Se volete verificare il 3D invece avete 2 possibilità o "glxgears" oppure "fgl_glxgears"

Qui vi posto i valori che ho ottenuto io. A parità di hardware dovreste avere valori più alti, considerando che ho aperto parecchi programmi (mi sto giustificando  :Smile:  ).

```

bash-2.05b# fgl_glxgears

490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 98.000 FPS

569 frames in 5.0 seconds = 113.800 FPS

509 frames in 5.0 seconds = 101.800 FPS

717 frames in 5.0 seconds = 143.400 FPS

735 frames in 5.0 seconds = 147.000 FPS

807 frames in 5.0 seconds = 161.400 FPS

805 frames in 5.0 seconds = 161.000 FPS

```

```

bash-2.05b# glxgears

7198 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1439.600 FPS

7878 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1575.600 FPS

7880 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1576.000 FPS

7875 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1575.000 FPS

9021 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1804.200 FPS

11110 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2222.000 FPS

11093 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2218.600 FPS

Pipe rotta

bash-2.05b#

```

3.c Nuovi Driver ATI 3.7

Mi è sembrato giusto dare spazio anche a questa nuova versione dei driver ati, che oltre ad aggiungere alcune feature, inserisce un piccolo file di configurazione (ATi Control) che permette di modificare i parametri basilari della scheda, attivare/disattivare il TV-Out e attivare/disattivare/modificare il dual-head della scheda.

Nota: questo pannello a dire la verità era già presente nei driver 3.2.8, ma ATi con questa release dei driver ha pensato di integrarlo nei menu di KDE e Gnome.

Procediamo dunque con l'installazione dei driver.

Questa parte può essere considerata sia come Update dei driver precedenti sia come prima installazione.

Se state installando da zero, dopo questo passaggio riprendete dal punto 2.c CONFIGURARE XFREE 

```

# opengl-update xfree

# emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.7.0.ebuild

# opengl-update ati

```

Non ci sono grandi differenze in termini di prestazioni (questo è quello che io ho riscontrato), anzi in alcuni casi sono addirittura peggiori, ma la stabilità secondo me è stata migliorata.

```

bash-2.05b# glxgears

6626 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1325.200 FPS

8557 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1711.400 FPS

8652 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1730.400 FPS

8652 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1730.400 FPS

8651 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1730.200 FPS

8651 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1730.200 FPS

8652 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1730.400 FPS

bash-2.05b#

```

```

bash-2.05b# fgl_glxgears

994 frames in 5.0 seconds = 198.800 FPS

1100 frames in 5.0 seconds = 220.000 FPS

1095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 219.000 FPS

1114 frames in 5.0 seconds = 222.800 FPS

1099 frames in 5.0 seconds = 219.800 FPS

1101 frames in 5.0 seconds = 220.200 FPS

1110 frames in 5.0 seconds = 222.000 FPS

1056 frames in 5.0 seconds = 211.200 FPS

1039 frames in 5.0 seconds = 207.800 FPS

bash-2.05b#

```

Devo ammettere che questo test l'ho fatto con un sistema non pulito come per i precedenti, come si vede paragonandoli ai test con il 3.2.8 ci sono notevoli miglioramenti con fgl_glxgears e peggioramenti con glxgears, comunque sono valori che vanno presi un po con le pinze, in quanto nel secondo test, avevo molti più processi attivi (tra cui console con trasparenza  :Wink:  ecc..).

4 DOVE POSSO REPERIRE MAGGIORI INFORMAZIONI?

Un po ovunque, ati, google, gentoo.it e soprattutto il forum!

5 RISOLUZIONE PROBLEMI

5.a Quando si fa partire X si presenta un errore simile:

```

      (EE)fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

      (EE)fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

                
```

	Possibile causa: - non c'è il supporto per l'AGP compilato nel kernel

	  		 - AGPGart è stato compilato come modulo ma non è stato caricato

	Soluzioni:	- Compila il kernel aggiungendo il supporto per agpgart e per il chipset della tua motherboard

	  		- Se hai compilato il supporto per l'AGP (agpgart, chipset M/B) come modulo fai si che venga caricato

			  prima che il sistema carichi fglrx

			- Uso del supporto AGP interno fornito dal driver fglrx

			  Imposta nel file XF86Config

```

           "UseInternalAGPGart" "yes"

           
```

5.b Se durante l'emersione, fgl_glxgears e fireglcontrol il sistema da un errore simile a questo:

		/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/Id: cannot find -lGL

		lect2: ld returned 1 exit status

	Possibile causa: Sconosciuta

	Soluzione:	

```

         opengl-update xfree

         riemergere di nuovo

         opengl-update ati

         
```

5.c Se lanciando

```

bash-2.05b# dmesg init | grep fglrx

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

.... ....

.... ....

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

 [<e1980c88>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x2a/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<e198e813>] drm_find_file+0x23/0x70 [fglrx]

 [<e198eb3f>] drm_getmagic+0xff/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<e198ea40>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<e1982d06>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<e1980c88>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x2a/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<e198e813>] drm_find_file+0x23/0x70 [fglrx]

 [<e198eb3f>] drm_getmagic+0xff/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<e198ea40>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<e1982d06>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

```

Vuol dire che avete ricompilato il kernel ma non avete ricompilato i driver ATI

soluzione ri-emergete i driver ati

Soluzione:

```

#opengl-update xfree

#emerge ati-drivers

#opengl-update ati

```

5.d Se lanciando

```

bash-2.05b# dmesg init | grep mtrr

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

```

Soluzione: vedi punto 5.c

6 Link UTILI:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-install.xml               <- Guida Ufficiale

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/desktop.xml                          <- Guida Al Desktop

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml                       <- Guida all'audio

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/kernel-2.6.0.html                       <- Come passare dal kernel 2.4 al 2.6

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=41                       <- Link al Forum Gentoo Sez. Italia

http://www.ati.com                                                <- Il sito ufficiale ATI

http://www.gentoo.it						  <- Sito Italiano

Creato da Roberto alias -YoShi- il 14/12/2003

Cosa ne pensate? può essere utile? 

Fatemelo sapere, anche nel caso di errori...

Ciao

EDIT: -YoShi- 14/12/2004Last edited by -YoShi- on Wed Jan 14, 2004 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## popposoft

beh direi che più completo di così non si poteva.... domani seguirò il tuo howto!!! posterò se avrò avuto problemi, ma credo che non ne avrò

----------

## shev

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Cosa ne pensate? può essere utile? 

 

Non l'ho letto tutto (non ho nemmeno una scheda ati), ma sicuramente ottimo lavoro e ottima scelta, gli howto sono sempre i benvenuti.  :Very Happy: 

Saranno contenti soprattutto quei due o tre nuovi utenti del forum che avevano problemi con schede ati  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Bhè che dire...Grazie  :Very Happy: 

Avevo pensato anche di tradurre un po di HOWTO nella sezione Tips & Doc

primo così almeno me li imparo  :Very Happy:  [cosa mooolto importante]

e secondo almeno se qualcuno ne ha bisogno c'è anche in Ita  :Very Happy: 

Ditemelo se corro troppo 

Ciao

----------

## shev

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevo pensato anche di tradurre un po di HOWTO nella sezione Tips & Doc
> 
> primo così almeno me li imparo  [cosa mooolto importante]
> ...

 

Non corri troppo, anzi: è il modo più utile per imparare. Prima di cambiare idea contatta Mascherpa e fatti iscrivere alla ML dei traduttori per gentoo.org, abbiamo sempre bisogno di forze fresche  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non corri troppo, anzi: è il modo più utile per imparare. Prima di cambiare idea contatta Mascherpa e fatti iscrivere alla ML dei traduttori per gentoo.org, abbiamo sempre bisogno di forze fresche 

 

Mascherpa? è un moderatore? come lo contatto un PM va bene ho devo mandargli una mail?

P.S. che tipo è? voglio dire devo dargli/le del lei?

----------

## mrgamer

mille grazie a yoshi.. me la leggo domani (quando staro al 3* round con "Gamer vs Xfree")

dovro' riuscire a farlo andare  :Smile: 

cmq bisogna caricare fglrx come modulo??? io visto che uso un kernel senza moduli (tutto un pacco ^_^).. devo caricarlo ugualmente come modulo?

CONSIGLIO DA AMICO:

consiglio CAAAAALDAMENTE di usare il kernel "gentoo-dev-sources" che e' il kernel 2.6 "moddato" dagli autori di gentoo.

e' davvero molto utile poiche risolve problemi tra ati e mobo epox.. problemi sull'nforce2 e cosi via.. molti problemi li ho risolti con questo kernel, senza usare 100 patch  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Mascherpa? è un moderatore? come lo contatto un PM va bene ho devo mandargli una mail?
> 
> 

 

Credo che un PM vada bene.  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1529

----------

## mrgamer

domanda importante: su molti thread riguardanti il kernel 2.6, qui sul forum ho letto che non bisogna attivare il DRM da kernel!

del funzionamento senza DRM ne sono certo poiche il mio vicino di casa con una 9500 + kernel 2.6 ha il supporto hw senza DRM attivato  :Neutral: 

tu ce l'hai attivato?

ps: sto compilando l'xfree.. forse questa volte ce la faccio a farlo andare  :Razz: 

----------

## morellik

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Bhè che dire...Grazie 
> 
> Avevo pensato anche di tradurre un po di HOWTO nella sezione Tips & Doc
> 
> primo così almeno me li imparo  [cosa mooolto importante]
> ...

 

Non corri assolutamente troppo. Se vuoi, posso mettere il tuo howto su gentoo.it (che 

ne pensi?)

Mi allineo con Shev per quanto riguarda il gruppo traduttori che ha sempre bisogno 

di forze nuove. Se poi vuoi tradurre qualche howto della sezione Tips & Doc, da

parte mia te li pubblico volentieri su gentoo.it.

Famme sape'

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## mrgamer

sono riuscito finalmente a far andare xfree!

ho vinto la mia battaglia   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

cmq io NON ho abilitato il DRM dal kernel e tutto il resto fatto da howto   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Ottimo, ma suggerirei di:

- aggiungere come modulo fontamentale il supporto a nvram;

- aggiungere al titolo "e kernel 2.4" in quanto non c'e' differenza.

Poi linko  :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Cavolo quante reply  :Very Happy: 

Allora cercherò di rispondere con ordine  :Very Happy: 

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq bisogna caricare fglrx come modulo??? io visto che uso un kernel senza moduli (tutto un pacco ^_^).. devo caricarlo ugualmente come modulo?
> 
> 

 

Si lo devi caricare per forza come modulo (perchè di un modulo si tratta) e ti viene compilato proprio  quando emergi i driver.

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

> Consiglio CAAAAALDAMENTE di usare il kernel "gentoo-dev-sources" che e' il kernel 2.6 "moddato" dagli autori di gentoo. 

 

Bhè si..credo che sia più in stile gentoo, anche se col "development sources" non ho ancora avuto il minimo problema.

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

>  domanda importante: su molti thread riguardanti il kernel 2.6, qui sul forum ho letto che non bisogna attivare il DRM da kernel!
> 
> del funzionamento senza DRM ne sono certo poiche il mio vicino di casa con una 9500 + kernel 2.6 ha il supporto hw senza DRM attivato
> 
> tu ce l'hai attivato?
> ...

 

Si io l'ho attivato, credo che sia opzionale comunque. In modo che se anche non usi i DRI hai comunque il supporto nel kernel (dato che non sono uno che compila il kernel ogni 2 giorni credo che sia meglio averlo gia pronto, nel caso che i signori della ATI aggiungano qualcosa che lo necessiti..) Cmq nei test che ho fatto (3d e 2d) non ha dato nessun problema.

Purtroppo non ho provato a disattivarlo per vedere se è stabile comunque.

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non corri assolutamente troppo. Se vuoi, posso mettere il tuo howto su gentoo.it (che
> 
> ne pensi?)
> ...

 

Credo che sarebbe una cosa fantastica! 

Se davvero lo puoi fare, spero che sarà utile ( e soprattutto che non ci siano errori  :Very Happy:  eheh)

P.S. Tradurre le HOWTO per me non è un problema, anzi, come ho detto prima è un modo come un altro per imparare qualcosa  :Smile: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - aggiungere come modulo fontamentale il supporto a nvram;
> 
> 

 

Ops sai che non ricordo di averlo attivato nel mio kernel ?   :Embarassed: 

Adesso controlle   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - aggiungere al titolo "e kernel 2.4" in quanto non c'e' differenza.
> 
> 

 

Si in effetti non è che ci sia molta differenza, l'unica è la posizione dei parametri nel menu  :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti  :Very Happy: 

Adesso mando un PM a mascherpa

Ciao

----------

## ares

Scusate la niubbagine......volevo sapere se alcune opzioni possono essere abilitate con i driver dri (radeon)......in questo momento mi funziona perfettamente ma la mia era una curiosità......a proposito ho provato ad usare i drivers ati e funzionano solo che quando vado per riavviare s'inchioda e devo dargli un bel reboot......quindi sono tornato ad usare dri.....il kernel è quello vanilla 2.6.0-test11 senza nessuna patch....

----------

## -YoShi-

 *ares wrote:*   

> Scusate la niubbagine......volevo sapere se alcune opzioni possono essere abilitate con i driver dri (radeon)......

 

Dipende...che funzioni intendi?

 *ares wrote:*   

> proposito ho provato ad usare i drivers ati e funzionano solo che quando vado per riavviare s'inchioda e devo dargli un bel reboot
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma non so se ho capito... riavviando il sistema si blocca e devi usare il reset sul case? Se si  da qualche messaggio d'errore?

 *ares wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il kernel è quello vanilla 2.6.0-test11 senza nessuna patch....
> 
> 

 

Che io sappia vanilla è il 2.4...

----------

## ares

Le opzioni tipo FSAA......per il reboot si devo resettare da case e nn mi da nessun errore....s'inchioda......in quanto al kernel è quello scaricato da kernel.org ( pensavo si potesse chiamare anche quello vanilla  )  :Embarassed: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Non credo, che DRI supporti l'FSAA, potresti dare un occhio qui

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/

Per quanto riguarda il kernel, hai emerso anche module-init-tools oppure hai compilato solo il kernel?

Dai un occhio a questa guida

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/kernel-2.6.0.html

----------

## ares

Le module-init-tools sono apposto....infatti uso il kernel 2.6....il problema è solo con fglrx abilitando il 3d......se nn lo abilito nn crasha....thx per il link

----------

## Burzum

Salve sono nuovo del forum  :Smile: 

Volevo porre il mio problema in quanto la risposta a fglrxinfo è la seguente: 

simo@gentoo simo $ fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

Poi con glxinfo ricevo:

simo@gentoo simo $ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

Ora illustro ciò che ho fatto  :Smile: 

Ho compilato con kernel 2.6 con tutti i moduli come da howto, sia agpgart sia modulo della mia via sia trc tranne fglrx perchè pare che sia già incluso nel kernel mi pare!!

Insomma X si avvia senza problemi dopo avere configurato come da howto ma ricevo quesit problemi, infatti con glxgears ricevo solamente 200.000 fps ;(

Potete darmi una mano?  :Smile: 

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## -YoShi-

Bhe, prima di tutto benvenuto !   :Cool: 

Per quanto riguarda il tuo problema, hai controllato che i moduli siano caricati correttamente?

Che tipo di Motherboard e Scheda Video hai?

----------

## Burzum

Si i moduli sono tutti caricati correttamente

Ho una Gigabyte ga-7vrx con kt333

Una Ati Radeon 9600 con 256mb di ram quindi non pro!.

Il kernel è un kernel vanilla scaricato da kernel.org  :Smile: 

I moduli sono caricati, gli ati-drivers compilati, l'xf86config-4 settato bene, non so cos'altro guardare...

ps: grazie dell'accoglienza

----------

## -YoShi-

Mmmm..non saprei, potrei dirti di controllare se hai messo come modulo il supporto

```

Caracter Device -->

[M]VIA chipset support (AGP_VIA)

```

e caricato il relativo modulo (AGP_VIA)  una volta compilato il kernel, o aggiunto in modules.autolad.d/kernel-2.6 se preferisci.

Prova a lanciare da console queste righe e posta l'output che danno se riesci

```

# dmesg init | grep agp

# dmesg init | grep ati

# dmesg init | grep fglrx

```

P.S. Ricordati che se ricompili il kernel per qualsiasi motivo, devi poi ricompilare anche i driver.

```

# emerge ati-drivers

```

Ciao

----------

## Burzum

Ecco quà:

root@gentoo linux-2.6.0 # dmesg init | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

nel kernel ho l'opzione settata come modulo

e all'avvio ho inserito via-agp che carica perfettamente, poi qui sopra l'output del comando.

Ecco ati:

root@gentoo linux-2.6.0 # dmesg init | grep ati 

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

Calibrating delay loop... 3284.99 BogoMIPS

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

calibrating APIC timer ...

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

8139cp: pci dev 0000:00:0a.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

e: 

root@gentoo linux-2.6.0 # dmesg init | grep fglrx

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 197 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

Ecco quà.

Si gli ati-drivers li ho ricompilati dopo aver ricompilato il kernel 2.6

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Burzum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> root@gentoo linux-2.6.0 # dmesg init | grep fglrx
> 
> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> ...

 

Credo che l'errore sia qua. Controlla in /etc/modules.autolaod.d/kernel-2.6 che fglrx sia caricato dopo agpgart e agp_via

(per sicurezza mettilo alla fine di tutto)

EDIT: Naturalmente riavvia il pc dopo che hai fatto tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Burzum

GNU nano 1.3.0      File: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6                  

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.$

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

rtc

agpgart

via-agp

fglrx

è caricato per ultimo ma all'avvio mi da errore proprio quello, qualcuno in canale mi disse hce non ce n'era bisogno di caricarlo perchè con kernel 2.6 era già incluso...

non saprei come output del caricamento di fglrx ricevo questo: 

root@gentoo simo # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.0/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Burzum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rtc
> 
> agpgart
> ...

 

Ha vederlo così è giusto, hai riavviato dopo compilazione kernel, emersione driver ati?

 *Burzum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è caricato per ultimo ma all'avvio mi da errore proprio quello, qualcuno in canale mi disse hce non ce n'era bisogno di caricarlo perchè con kernel 2.6 era già incluso...
> 
> 

 

Non che io sappia, il modulo fglrx viene compilato con i driver ati (è il driver) Io ho la 2.6-test11 e non credo cambi qualcosa.

 *Burzum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non saprei come output del caricamento di fglrx ricevo questo: 
> 
> root@gentoo simo # modprobe fglrx
> ...

 

Prova a fare così:

1) Controlla nel kernel che non ci sia il supporto a DRM (Radeon, ATI, ecc..)

Oppure deseleziona completamente questa riga

[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

2) Compila il Kernel / Mettilo in /Boot (Io uso grub e non devo cambiare niente nel grub.conf con lilo non so)

3) Ricompila i driver ati

4) Riavvia

Controlla eventuali messaggi d'errore ecc.. e postali, se non riesci col copia & incolla annotateli su un pezzo di carta  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## Burzum

Ho appena notato che quel [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) era attivato, l'ho disattivato ora e sto ricompilando.

Nel giro di 10minuti torno con il kernel ricompilato e driver ati ricompilati

Speriamo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Burzum

Proprio cosi era quell'opzione attivata nel kernel che impediva al modulo fglrx di essere caricato  :Smile: 

Ora è tutto grazie mille!

----------

## -YoShi-

Ad un mesetto esatto ho deciso di fare una ripulita/aggiornata del mio HOWTO.

Ho modificato alcune cosette, tipo kernel utilizzato, corretto alcune imperfezioni ecc..

In più ho aggiunto una sezione riguardante i nuovi driver ATi. 3.7.0. 

Dopo averli testati per un po (praticamente dal giorno stesso della loro uscita) ed avendoli trovati più stabili dei precedenti, ho deciso di creare un paragrafo dedicato alla loro installazione, per gli utenti neofiti (come me) o per quelli che non hanno mai avuto una scheda ATi e che hanno deciso di installarla nella loro box.

Ciao

P.S. Appena ho un minuto modifico l'XML sul sito gentoo.it (così anche Morellik è contento  :Smile:  ) 

Ciao a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

aggiunta sul tv out

utilizzando il panel ati potete passare da clone mode a extended desktop

in questo modo potete continuare a utilizzare il monitor normalmente, mentre visualizzate sulla tv qualche bel film

attenzione che nella meta' dello schermo sulla tv l'immagine di root non viene visualizzate (ma le varie applicazioni si)

ovviamente dovete scegliere una risoluzione compatibile con la tv (con 640x480 che diventa 1280x480 non sbagliate)

purtroppo per ora il controllo delle finestre non e' ottimale (ad esempio se massimizzate una finestra ve la trovate meta' sul monitor e meta' sulla tv)

io consiglio un extended desktop vertical, col monitor sopra e la tv sotto, cosi' avete la barra delle finestre sul monitor

dimenticavo: se non avete qt l'ebuild non vi copia il panel ati (barbato anche nei 3.7.0 non ha aggiunto quanto serve)

se aprite l'rpm trovate una versione compilata statica (che quindi funziona anche se non avete qt). nei 3.2.8 e' in /usr/X11R6/bin/fireglcontrol.qtstatic.gcc2.96.bz2

----------

## almafer

ciao ragazzi, sono stato un po latitante ultimamente.

ho un bel problema, avevo una scheda madre con kt400, ho montato una con nforce2, e avevo già preparato il kernel, il 2.6.1, modificato il file autoload mettendolo così

agpgart

nvidia-agp

fglrx

ma all'avvio ottengo un messaggio di errore e non mi parte X, spulciando nei log ho trovato questo:

```

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

```

sottolineo che agpgart e nvidia-agp sono presenti nel kernel, ho riemerso i driver ati, ma niente, sempre la stessa cosa, ho provato pure con il 2.4.24, stessa solfa, ho messo sia l'agpgart interno ai driver che esterno.

eppure durante il boot i moduli vengono caricati correttamente, ho cercato nel forum, ma non ho trovato niente, non so sinceramente da che parte rifarmi, i driver sono i 3.2.8

----------

## almafer

mi ero perso un paio di cose evidentemente:

-uscire da x prima di emergere i driver ati

-usare il kernel gentoo-dev

proverò anche i 3.7.0

----------

## almafer

kernel 2-6-1-gentoo e driver 3.7.0 tutto a posto  :Cool: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *almafer wrote:*   

> kernel 2-6-1-gentoo e driver 3.7.0 tutto a posto 

 

Grande   :Cool:  ! Comunque strano l'errore che ti dava.... non è che ti eveva creato qualche errore in fase di emersione?

----------

## almafer

qualche messaggo strano l'avevo visto, qualche unresolved symbol, ma poi la compilazione finiva regolarmente, stessa cosa è successa con il 2.6.1-gentoo e i 3.7.0, ma questi funzionano regolarmente.

grazie per i tuoi tutorial, ho approfittato anche di quello su i2c  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vide

Mi attacco qui visto che ho seguito questo how-to per configurare la Ati  :Smile: 

Allora, ho una Radeon 9200 su MoBo con Nforce 2 e un Athlon 2600+ preso nuovo di pacca.

Configuro il tutto come da how-to e dopo averci sbattuto un po' la testa e avere sempre e solo il mesa, riesco a usare le OpenGL di ATI. Mi parte fgl_glxgears ma ha delle performance scabrose! è schifosamente lento! mi fa una 70ina di FPS con con flg_ e una 60ina con i lglxgears normale!!

fate conto che mi fa di più con le mesa! (sui 400FPS)...è assurdo!! cosa diavolo ci può essere di mal configurato?!? Eppure ho i settaggi pari pari ai tuoi nel file di conf di X! aiuto  :Sad: 

dimenticavo: succede sia coi 3.70 che coi 3.2.8. attualmente ho su questi ultimi

----------

## -YoShi-

Se lanci glxinfo sotto Direct Rendering cosa dice?

----------

## Vide

questo è il mio output di glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9200 DDR Athlon (3DNow!)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

```

mentre le gears ATI:

```

shadow bin # fgl_glxgears

364 frames in 5.0 seconds = 72.800 FPS

375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.000 FPS

```

che, con un Athlon 2600+ francamente mi pare un ben misero risultato...

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Vide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> ...

 

Mmm ... il 3d è attivo

 *Vide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mentre le gears ATI:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Eh si hai proprio ragione, io ho la stessa scheda con un p4 1600 e i miei valori son quelli che trovi nel HOWTO.

Non è che hai attivato l'antialias oppure impostato qualche valore strano nel FastTLS?

Prova a controllare queste 2 voci

```

"UseFastTLS" "0"   <- 0 per le max prestazioni 2 se usi wine/winex

"Antialias"   "1" 

```

Riavvia X e prova a rilanciare il test.

----------

## Vide

Nada  :Sad: 

ho provato anche con il 2.4 per vedere se fosse il kernel il problema ma niente, rimane tutto uguale..io non capisco..

Non vorrei fosse un problema dell'NForce2 a sto punto..

----------

## gnu-statix

Ciao vide

io ho avuto un problema simile al tuo, avevo ricompilato il kernel senza ricompilare i driver ati, e da quel momento avevano perso un po' in prestazioni.

Ho controllatto con dmesg e in effetti c'era qualcosa che non andava!

Ho digitato questi comandi (che ho trovato in fondo alla guida di YoShi) nella sezione "risoluzione dei problemi".

```

# opengl-update xfree 

# emerge ati-drivers 

# opengl-update ati 

```

Ciao

----------

## -YoShi-

prova a controllare nel bios se c'è qualcosa a riguardo, comunque non credo che il chipset dia problemi alla scheda video.

P.S. per curiosità a che risoluzione li hai fatti quei test? e quanto era grande la finestra?

----------

## Vide

gnu-statix:

avevo già ricompilato i driver, anche più di una volta per essere sicuro  :Sad: 

yoshi:

sono in 1280x1024@24bpp, le finestre dei test sono di dimensione standard, ovvero come appaiono quando le lancio. Nel BIOS ho controllato e l'AGP è abilitato a 8x  :Sad: 

Ma, per curiosità, l'MRTT che cosa sarebbe? cosa significa e qual'è il suo compito?

----------

## MyZelF

 *Vide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma, per curiosità, l'MRTT che cosa sarebbe? cosa significa e qual'è il suo compito?

 

Immagino tu intenda MTRR (Memory Type Range Register), o sbaglio? Qualche informazione in più dovresti trovarla leggendo l'help della relativa opzione del kernel.

----------

## Vide

Ehm   :Embarassed:   Ovviamente mi sono incartato a scrivere  :Razz: 

----------

## almafer

allora, io ho ancora problemi, ho provato a rimergere i driver facendo 

```

opengl-update xfree

emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati 

```

questo succede durante l'installazione

```

 * building the glx module

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

*** inconsistencies

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2236: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2254: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2261: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2268: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2277: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3104: warning: `have_cpuid_p' defined but not used

```

questo è il risultato di fgl_glxgears

```

chemako@tashunka chemako $ /opt/ati/bin/fgl_glxgears

1221 frames in 5.0 seconds = 244.200 FPS

1499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 299.800 FPS

1493 frames in 5.0 seconds = 298.600 FPS

1492 frames in 5.0 seconds = 298.400 FPS

1490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 298.000 FPS

1490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 298.000 FPS 

```

e questo è il dmesg dopo l'installazione

```

chemako@tashunka chemako $ dmesg

led

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

[fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Vide

almafer: ma altre apps OpenGL come vanno? tipo giochi, ad esempio. No perchè anche me fgl_glxgears continua a dare risultati simili ma poi i giochi (su tutti UT2004) vannò più che bene.

----------

## almafer

l'unico che ho provato è stato max payne2 con winex ma non parte  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Melvin

scusate se riporto su questa discussione, ma ho qualche domanda.

ho appena ricompilato il kernel 2.6.3... con il solito make && make modules_install ; cp /usr/src....

al boot i moduli in /etc/modules.autoload.d/ vengono caricati tutti tranne 

l'fglrx.

questo è l'elenco dei moduli in /etc/modules.autoload.d/:

```
agpgart

via_agp

pcspkr

fglrx

```

cmq sono sempre andanti, tranne dopo la ricompilazione, e da dmesg il messaggio è questo, e credo che sia abbastanza chiaro:

```
fglrx: version magic '2.6.3-gentoo-r1 K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.3-gentoo-r1 preempt K7 gcc-3.3'
```

ù

quello che mi domando è se ora devo rifare l'emerge degli ati-drivers o c'è un modo più veloce per risolvere la questione.

se no ad ogni ricompilata di kernel è una mazzata....

ciao!

----------

## b10m

Ciao a tutti,

secondo voi questa procedura funziona anche sulla ati mobile? non so come configurare il mio portatile per sfruttarla, con le impostazioni che ho trovato in giro le performance sono veramente scadenti...

----------

## Beelzebubba

Io ho un ECS G736 con mobility radeon 9600, la procedura funziona, ma preparati a sudare parecchio! NWN mi frizza il sistema dopo un minuto che ci gioco, non si sa se sia un bug di NWN, degli ati-drivers o chissa' che altro, sono ancora in cerca di una soluzione...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Saluti!

----------

## -YoShi-

Ciao, vediamo un po di capire quale può essere il problema  :Wink: 

Innanziutto che versione dei driver stai usando? sono installati correttamente? nel senso, hai qualche messaggio di errore tipo Mtrr, ecc nel dmesg? usi l'agpgart interno o esterno? 

Per NWN: Stai usando il client per linux o stai usando wine e simili?

----------

## Beelzebubba

Il mio setup: mm-sources-2.6.5-rc2-mm5, xfree-4.3.0-r5 e ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1

XFree86.0.log

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.24-xfs-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 11 March 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 30 17:43:35 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "synaptics"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:

unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/

,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80002008, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 0000,0000 rev 51 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 14 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7007 card 1019,b736 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1019,b736 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:6: chip 1039,7013 card 1019,b713 rev a0 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1019,b552 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,b736 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,b736 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,b736 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1019,b736 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1019,b736 rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1524,1410 card 4000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1019,b736 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcfd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20800000 - 0x20bfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20400000 - 0x207fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4e50) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfffb000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfffa000 - 0xdfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfffb000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfffa000 - 0xdfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfffb000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfffa000 - 0xdfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI RV350 NP (M10) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfffb000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfffa000 - 0xdfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x08222b70

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfffb000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfffa000 - 0xdfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "6"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV350 NP (M10)" (Chipset = 0x4e50)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1019, PciSubDevice = 0xb736)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfef0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xdfec0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x04

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(WW) fglrx(0): Only single display is connected, DesktopOption will be ignored

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: Samsung LTN150P1-L02    

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1400x1050

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=22000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1400x1050

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) fglrx(0): Total 3 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  108.00  1400 34208 34320 1688  1050 1052 1055 1063

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 34208 34320 1688  768 1052 1055 1063

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 34208 34320 1688  600 1052 1055 1063

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma 139477771

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is 139479643

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000af0

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=0

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfffb000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdfffa000 - 0xdfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd07ac000 (size=0x07854000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe8a3a000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe8a3a000 to 0x40239000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.5-rc2-mm2

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xdfef0000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f004e0b bridge: 0x1039/0x0648

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f004f0a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f004302)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf0bd8000

(II) fglrx(0): VisualConfigs initialized

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x007ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0000000, size: 0x7ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0400000, size: 0x3ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0600000, size: 0x1ac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0700000, size: 0xac000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0780000, size: 0x2c000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd07a0000, size: 0xc000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd07a8000,0x4000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd07a0000,0xc000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0780000,0x2c000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0700000,0xac000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0600000,0x1ac000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0400000,0x3ac000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x7ac000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1408,1428)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1408,1050) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1056)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1408 x 364

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPLock" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      22 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.12.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5400"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "3900"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "1800"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(WW) synaptics: TopEdge is bigger than BottomEdge. Fixing.

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) synaptics: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "synaptics" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SynapticsCtrl called.

SetClientVersion: 0 7

SetClientVersion: 0 7

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

```

Nessun errore rilevante.... Uso il client per linux, versione 1.32... Uso agpgart del kernel (sis648FX)...

----------

## -YoShi-

Ad un'occhiata così veloce nn sembra ci siano problemi...posso consigliarti di provare ad usare i driver 3.7.6 (gli ultimi), li sto usando praticamente da quando sono usciti e non mi hanno ancora dato problemi. A dire la verità già dai 3.7.0 non ho mai avuto problemi...i 3.2.8 sono solo un ricordo  :Smile: 

P.S. Altro consiglio è quello di usare l'agpgart dei driver, secondo me più aggiornato...

Ciao

----------

## sorchino

Ok, ci son riuscito anche io finalmente  :Wink: 

Comunque ho dovuto disabilitare dal kernel [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) che non so perchè, ma ero convinto bisognasse abilitarlo (possibile che nell'howto ci fosse?) ora tutto ok, anche se le prestazioni rispetto a windows non son granchè.

----------

## -YoShi-

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Ok, ci son riuscito anche io finalmente 
> 
> 

 

Grande!  :Wink: 

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque ho dovuto disabilitare dal kernel [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) che non so perchè, ma ero convinto bisognasse abilitarlo
> 
> 

 

Beh lo dovevi abilitare se invece di usare gli "ati-drivers"  avresti deciso di usare il DRM

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (possibile che nell'howto ci fosse?) ora tutto ok, anche se le prestazioni rispetto a windows non son granchè.

 

Nell'HOWTO c'era, nel senso: nella prima versione l'avevo marcato, poi, mi sono accorto che, usando i driver proprietari e non usando il DRM abilitare quest'ultimo poteva creare solo problemi; così l'ho tolto dall'HOWTO.

Per le prestazioni credo bisogni solo aspettare, non è tanto che ati si è buttata sullo sviluppo dei driver per linux.

Ciao

----------

## calvizia

Salve, 

su un pc ho installato una ATI RADEON 7500 con chipset RV200, cosa devo fare per sfruttarla al meglio?

----------

